# Java Client Proxy Skript



## gkwloki (20. Okt 2010)

Hallo werte Forum Mitglieder,

ich komme mal gleich zum Punkt:

Wir benutzen in unserer Firma ein Proxyscript, dass je nach dem in welchem Segment der Rechner sich befindet, diesen zu einem bestimmten Proxy umleitet.

Das sieht dann etwa so aus:

function FindProxyForURL(url, host)
{

if(isInNet(myIpAddress(),"10.0.161.0","255.255.255.0")) {"return proxy1-1:80";}


return "proxy1-2:80";
}


Das funktioniert auch alles mit dem IE und FF.

Leider funktioniert es nicht, wenn der Java Client ins Spiel kommt. Wenn der Rechner im 10.0.161.0er Segment ist, geht der Java Client trotzdem über den proxy1-2. Das führt dann unweigerlich zu Fehlern, weil der proxy1-2 aus dem 161er Segment nicht erreichbar ist.

Warum kommt der Java Client nicht mit dem "isInNet(myIpAddress..." Befehl klar'?

MFG


----------



## XHelp (20. Okt 2010)

Was soll das für eine Sprache sein und in wie fern hat das was mit IE und FF zu tun? oO


----------



## gkwloki (20. Okt 2010)

Hallo,

an sich ist die Sprach von Proxyscripten doch Java,oder?

Diesen Befehl habe ich beim Stöbern im Internet gefunden.

Das hat insofern mit dem IE und FF zu tun, als das alle drei (IE,FF und JavaClient) einen Proxy benötigen, um Inhalte anzuzeigen.
Der IE und der FF kann den oben genannten Befehl korrekt interpretieren. Der Java Client nicht, und daher meine Frage,warum nicht, bzw. hab ich dort etwas falsch gemacht, über das die Browser "hinwegschauen", der Java Client aber nicht?


----------



## SlaterB (20. Okt 2010)

google-Suche 'function FindProxyForURL' führt zu
Proxy Auto-Config ? Wikipedia
da gehts um JavaScript, das hat wenig mit Java zu tun,

aber generell wird das in einem JavaScript-Forum vielleicht auch nicht besser beantwortet werden können,
du musst irgendwo jemanden mit Proxy-Kenntnissen finden, was immer das ist, vielleicht antwortet auch hier jemand


----------

